# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  كتب قانونية  ....للتحمل

## المحامي فيصل الخليفي

باذن الله سوف  نكتب مجموعة روابط لكتب قانونية  كلما حصلنا وقت 

*المسئولية المدنية والجنائية في الاخطاء الطبية*


http://www.4shared.com/get/33383177/9a2b60d9/_____.html

----------


## ديـما

مشكور اخوي على هذا الاثراء 
بنتظار الجديد..
تحياتي

----------


## مصطفى ثائر

] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## فراس2008

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## حازم عطاالله

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للطرح 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا"

----------


## ahmedtonsy

مشكووور اخي كتاب جيد

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

